# Cracking down on illegals



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Feds raided around 100 7 eleven stores and arrested a bunch of illegals. Ho hum.....but this time they are going to fine the stores for hiring them. About time. Trump can forget about his wall. Going after employers that hire them will do more than any 29 ft. high and 1000 mile long wall. If there are no jobs for them when they get here they won't come. And the fines need to be big to be a deterence.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Then they will simply go on welfare if we don't block that somehow. Mine a mile wide strip that will take care of it. Like the North/South Korean DMZ.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

both are great ideas


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The other thing that should be done is.....no automatic citizenship for illegal babies born here.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ken...

Again I agree with you 100%.... And glad they are going after the businesses. I think the DOJ came out and said they will be raiding more business coming soon. I hope they fine them hefty as well. :bop:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

KEN W said:


> The other thing that should be done is.....no automatic citizenship for illegal babies born here.


I agree. I can't remember, but I think illegals having kids in the state of Texas alone cost the state more than a billion dollars. It has to end. Being kind is one thing, being taken for a sucker is infuriating.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

That's what I have been saying for a long time. Crack down on the people hiring illegals, letting them into public education, and anything else they need paperwork for. Hit the employers where it hurts, their pocket book.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I've said it before ..Citizenship to babies born here is ok...It just shouldn't kick in until their 18th birthday..... Until they are 18 no service/benefits in this country. No reason for illegal mom and pop to stay here.


----------



## TKincaid (Dec 3, 2017)

NO, its not 'ok

If your parents break into Disney, and get arrested and kids are with them, do the kids get to stay at the Disney Park?
Trumps Secretary made this very point.
All are here illegally. DEPORT!!
Build the wall, Bring the Troops Home and put them ON the border..


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

"War on California".....about time the Feds go after those sanctuary cities.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

KEN W said:


> "War on California".....about time the Feds go after those sanctuary cities.


 :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I really don't have an issue with migrants coming into the states to work but go through the process and if the demand is so high that they cant be processed fast enough hire more help to get the job done and get the states that are benefitting to kick in some funding. But if they are here to work they don't get any services. If they can't make enough money here to sustain themselves then they shouldn't be coming.

And in addition to fining the businesses that hire illegals, make them pay any difference between the wages they paid the worker and minimum wage plus all associated taxes and benefits plus interest, as penalty.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> if the demand is so high that they cant be processed fast enough hire more help to get the job done


 All good points and on this one I would charge those coming in a fee to pay for those extra employees.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Most of them are probably paying a fee to be ?guided / smuggled into the country anyway ( I've heard $1500 and up) if they can swing that they should be able to swing a $100 or $200 processing fee. Our govt. is paying so many people to sit around with their thump up their azz I don't know why they can't reassign some of them to immigrations to process paperwork. I actually would probably be much cheaper than hiring more enforcement agents...... and certainly less than building a wall. If each employee processed 3 work visas per day @ 100 they would easily cover their salaries.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

At a GS7 which many are they would cover their salaries with about 1.5 processed per day. Considering they should be able to do a dozen or more they could actually contribute rather than drain. We do a lot of things screwed up. For example I believe lots along lakes owned by the Army Corp only pay $99 a year. Grazing is $2.38 per AUM and in the Badlands that's about 20 acres for $2.38. In some areas of the country it's 200 acres. If I am off slightly on the fee I know it's still under $3 per AUM. Then their is the mineral extraction on public land. The American tax payer is getting shafted more than on April 15th.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Sounds like Trump is going to deploy the troops along the border. About time he does that.

The first thing to do is get the military into Police training. So they can do the same as DEA, FBI, Police type training. The Coast Guard has that training and other military shoud be able to do the same.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I agree Ken. In my previous post I was correct on past grazing fees, but it went down not up. Grazing fees for this year is $1.40. A buck fourth when private land rents for ten times that and more.

I hope Trump gets the military there before the caravan arrived.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Why hasn't the National Guard been patrolling the border? I thought that was part of heir job.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I don't believe they can act like police. They aren't police units and can't make arrests. Only backup.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The caravan with 400 immigrants has arrived at our border. Mostly women and children.They will try to cross over tomorrow. Trump has ordered Homeland not to let them in. He has to stick to his guns and not allow them in. Mexico has to stop these people from crossing their southern border or this type of thing will never end.

Where are their husbands? Probably sneaking across the border to make us feel sorry for a bunch of women and little kids. :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Some MS13 already tried to enter posing as children. I don't know about now, but when the first photos came out women and children would have been a minority in that caravan. Where did the men go that were at one time with them? They say that many were successful in illegal entry. I seriously wish we would mine the border.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ken,

You are 100% correct. They just have the women and children as a publicity stunt. Make peoples bleeding hearts and feel bad and hope to let them in or take mercy on them... and slap on the wrists type thing.

Agreed the men are trying to get in another way.

Also agreed that Mexico needs to stop this on the other border or it will keep happening. But if tighter border security on the south side of mexico... that would hamper the inflow of drugs for the cartels. Which they then send to the USA. Just shows you how bad it really is in mexico. Just like the more deaths in Cancun. It used to be that the "vacation" spots were "off limits" to the hard core drug violence. Well look what has happened to those places. Porta Viarta now is hostile, Accapocco is hostile, Now Cancun!!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Chuck Smith said:


> Ken,
> 
> You are 100% correct. They just have the women and children as a publicity stunt. Make peoples bleeding hearts and feel bad and hope to let them in or take mercy on them... and slap on the wrists type thing.
> 
> ...


Agree 100%.... :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ken you have a touch of conservative in you.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

We must keep our country from being overrun by immigrants. He needs to continue being tough on immigration. Although building a $$$$$$ wall may not make any difference.

I don't agree with the far left on gun control either. So I think of myself as being kind of in the middle.


----------

